# National Shooting Range Database- Searchable By Zip, State, City



## JBS (Jul 10, 2012)

This excellent site has a database that will allow you to search for the nearest shooting range, and it even has some of the most obscure shooting ranges - even many that are not listed in Google (such as outdoor and long gun ranges):

http://wheretoshoot.org/Find_Range/index.asp


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2012)

It doesn't say whether there is an NSSF discount...  it matters, I'm a member...


----------



## JBS (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll send them an email.  Maybe they'll add that feature.

It can't be much harder than importing a list and then adding it to the site.


----------



## IT101 (Jul 12, 2012)

Excellent find, thanks for passing that along. Can't wait to get back Stateside.


----------

